

Why release Alpha (or Beta) software? - rgrieselhuber
http://blog.gridjit.com/2008/07/13/why-do-alpha-or-beta-software/

======
ALee
I think the idea of a “minimum valid test” is really what you should be aiming
for.

There should be a private phase for usability and to see whether that question
can accurately be tested. Your goal is to make sure that your terrible site
design or code or whatever does not get in the way of the test.

Then there should be a scaling phase, some call beta. You can create scarcity
by doing beta password signups to make sure that your servers aren't causing
users to not enjoy the site (why is it so slow?!).

Then, I think it's the public phase, where you let anyone come to your site.

Really, if you have courage and trust in your abilities. going straight to
public is the best option because it causes you to iterate quickly.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Minimum valid test is a good way to put it.

Not sure I agree with the last statement. I can only speak for myself but I'm
reasonably confident in my abilities and courage has never been an issue.

The constraints I mention in my blog post are important factors for someone in
my position (bootstrapping, another business to manage). Doing a private Alpha
lets me roll out an application in a way that keeps users happier.

